# big problem with intel 965 driver - please help...



## arnoldlayne (Apr 30, 2008)

basically, I'm trying to use 4oD (the channel 4 tv thing) but I've got a "Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset" version 7.14.10.1409.... Which for some reason doesn't work...

On the channel 4 website it says:

_If you still cannot see the video then the problem you are seeing has been identified as being caused by a version of the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Intel 965 Express chipset family. This may have been installed on your PC as a Windows Vista recommended update which was released in February 2008.

This problem affects the Intel 965 family of graphics cards with driver version 7.14.10.1409 or 7.14.10.1437 installed.

We suggest that you install the latest version of this driver from your hardware vendor or manufacturer as it may contain a fix for this issue._

But as far as I can see no fixes have been released (though it was very confusing and complicated trying to look for one).

Does anyone have any idea of anything I could do about this? Are there any different drivers I could download, or something?

Any help with this would be really appreciated, as I'm not an expert at this at all, and everything I've tried has failed miserably.... (!)

thanks!


----------



## barrymcguirk (May 19, 2008)

hey i had the same problem and somebody on the dell support forms sent me here: http://softwarecommunity.intel.com/...nk/30250940/30252614/ShowThread.aspx#30252614

it is an older version of the driver but it hasnt caused any problems and 4od now works fine.


----------



## pumpkin28 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Barry your soluiton is exactly what i'm looking for but when i click on the link and go to the intelforum i don't know what to do next! which driver did you download to solve the problem please???


----------



## barrymcguirk (May 19, 2008)

the link is in a reply by 7oby on 04-11-2008, 7:40 AM under

"Drivers considered bugfree:
7.14.10.1272 (v15.2.6) dated 05/11/2007 Dell Download #1, #2"

i think #1 is a direct link to the download and #2 is a link to the german dell site offering the download the link in german is 'Jetzt herunterladen'


----------



## avrguru (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm having a related issue. Inspiron 1525, refurb, 965 chipset of course, came with the .1409 version of the 965 driver. When running on battery, eventually LCD *or* external monitor would start flickering (video tearing) and ultimately get so bad that the computer would lock up and need a full powerdown reboot. Tried different screen resolutions, no effect. Wouldn't occur if (a) running in extended desktop mode with an external monitor + internal LCD, (b) running in 'clone' mode with both external + internal LCD, (c) running on the AC adapter in ANY screen combo, (d) uninstalled the .1409 driver version and ran off generic VGA under Vista, or (e) Bios screen or dell diag screen, which uses a generic VGA driver and not the .1409 driver. Not exhibiting any memory-related issues (yet) but don't really want to take the chance. Dell techs gave up after a couple of hours and advised me to return the unit and get a refund. Unfortunately they don't have an equivalent unit on Dell Outlet at present time without spending another $100 extra. The .1253 driver doesn't exhibit the problem, but I'd rather not have a long-term millstone tied around my neck. Will probably monitor Dell Outlet for a suitable replacement before my 30-day return window expires.


----------

